# FS: APR Allroad Chip



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

This is for a 2001-2005 Allroad with a manual transmission only.
You will need to have it soldered in to your ECU.
You can change from the APR stock setting to the APR 93 Octane setting by pushing your cruise controll button. The Chip can be programmed with other APR software including Valet, Race gas, etc.
$200.00 shipped.
On an initial scan the dealer can't detect it. It reads as a normal ECU.
Only for 6 speed Allroads.


----------

